# BEST KAYAKING CAR



## Kayaker97 (Nov 29, 2013)

142,000 miles 

Sorry


----------



## Kayaker97 (Nov 29, 2013)

Kayaker97 said:


> I have a 2004 xterra supercharger with 142,000 miles on it


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/ultimate-adventure-vehicle-set-up-33841.html

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/awesome-vehicle-that-can-handle-the-lifestyle-31865.html

Tacoma's and Subaru's seem to be the most popular around here....


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Best kayaking car, SUV, or truck? In response to the OP topic - best kayaking car: Volvo XC70 wagon. Good clearance, AWD, and plenty of cargo and roof space. The Volvos are heavy tanks but will run for a long time with good maintenance. Mine is a 1998 Volvo V70 (not AWD) with 250K miles and is still going strong. Subaru wagons are nice but not as big/roomy inside.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

*Not sure how much it matters.*

Do you need high clearance and 4wd to access the places you want to get to? If so, you should get something with that. How many people do you want to bring? You should get something that will carry that many people. 

My wife and I have a Tacoma and Nissan Versa. They will both hold a whole bunch of kayaks- a roof rack and some creativity means this is not a limiting factor. Either will haul 4 people comfortably. For raft trips, the taco gets the nod. If I dont need clearance, the Nissan will get me to more putins per gallon. Any car will stink when left full of wet river gear while you grab a burger and a beer on the way home. I'd buy the yellow one, I hear they are fast and show up best in pictures.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Toyota 4WD Tacoma has worked well for me.

Tundra is bigger and better for heavy trailers but all around the Taco is best for me. Traded in my Tundra for a Taco in 2012 and gas mpg is a ton better even tho trailer tow is much less.


----------



## Otterwolf (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm using both my super clean 1986 Ford LTD Crown Vic Country Squire station wagon along with my rusty trusty 1993 Jeep Wrangler..........
- both do what they have to do quite well.


----------



## nezbit (Nov 17, 2013)

Full size, 4x4, diesel van, with a full length roof rack.
Road tripping perfection, easy to live out of, can haul/tow anything, etc...


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

An AWD wagon is hard to beat. You can haul 4-5 people and boats if you get good bars and get better gas mileage than a truck or van. Since many trips involve a good drive to get there that becomes a factor when going on multiple trips per month.


----------



## Kayaker97 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks i really aprecciate it


----------

